
I Feel Naked - raldu
https://www.ifeelnaked.org/
======
api
Meta, but a question I ponder often:

These turn key totalitarian infrastructures have broad bipartisan support,
especially among old hat insider politicians like Clinton and Feinstein.

What is the motivation? Is it just the typical thing bureaucracies do to try
to grow their size and power? Or is there a capital-R Reason there is such a
global push to put these things into place.

Do the inside players at the top know something?

I've toyed around with two speculations. One is that there is concern over
natural resource depletion leading to serious economic collapse in the mid-
term future, and these systems are there to deal with the mass unrest of a
"permanent recession." Another is that present day oligarchs simply know their
history. Major transformations in communication tend to be followed by serious
social upheaval and a changing of the guard. The printing press more or less
indirectly beheaded quite a few European royals.

Any other speculations? Informed ones would be particularly interesting.

~~~
discardorama
> Do the inside players at the top know something?

Maybe it's the other way round: maybe the people doing the surveillance know
something about the inside players?

~~~
sukilot
That's excuse making. The Clinton's have had plenty of misdeeds exposed, they
still have millions of dollars and no one cares. They aren't being cowed to
silence by the NSA.

------
nhayden
I'm not sure what this is supposed to do. You're showing a congress a list of
people who disapprove of privacy violations. Then what? Congress knows people
disapprove and they don't seem to care.

I dislike slacktivism like this. I feel that it's damaging because it wastes
attention and effort that could be put to good use. Instead of taking a photo
of yourself and writing a hashtag, become an informed and educated voter who
actually votes, votes for people who represent the majority of your beliefs
(don't be a single issue voter), and votes for someone who has a track record
of governing as they promised they would. Encourage others to do the same.
It's literally the only thing that will fix these problems.

~~~
kajecounterhack
> I dislike slacktivism like this. I feel that it's damaging because it wastes
> attention and effort that could be put to good use.

I don't think it's a waste of attention. This is also something you should
share after you've done -- the hope is to raise awareness. In addition, they
want to put faces to the constituents who are against privacy violations.
Ethos is a valid appeal.

"Slacktivism" is a word that devalues small contributions on the part of
constituents who might otherwise do nothing to express their voice. Behind
every group of "slacktivists" is a passionate group whose goal is to make
unheard voices apparent. To decry "slacktivisism" is to decry the work of
those people, to say it doesn't matter when in reality it has a measurable
effect. E.g online activism against SOPA/PIPA, Aaron's Law, these are
outgrowths.

> become an informed and educated voter who actually votes... Encourage others
> to do the same. It's literally the only thing that will fix these problems.

The people running these campaigns are doing exactly that, encouraging people
to vote if they can. Barring that, signing petitions is the next best thing.
Anecdotally I've become better informed because of projects like these, and in
doing so become a better voter.

~~~
nhayden
The issue is not a lack of awareness. The vast majority of the voting-capable
population has heard, to at least some extent, that the NSA/others are
surveilling communications. The issue is either they don't care, they agree
with the surveillance, or they are too lazy to become informed and vote to
change it.

There is literally nothing on this site about being involved in voting or the
politicians supporting or fighting this type of activity. If they at the very
least gave visitors some way to continue their participation and become
informed, I would be fine with it. Right now it's just attention for the sake
of attention. It needs to be channeled into something useful.

~~~
sukilot
The site is a showcase for the organizer to get attention to win a job at a
big tech company. See also: the online self-appointed leaders of Occupy who
went to work for Google on adtech.

~~~
kajecounterhack
This isn't true, and is an incredibly cynical sentiment.

[https://www.fightforthefuture.org/aboutus](https://www.fightforthefuture.org/aboutus)

> See also: the online self-appointed leaders of Occupy who went to work for
> Google on adtech.

I don't know about the veracity of that but it doesn't seem relevant. Some
people care / try to effect social change. These people are some of them. This
is one of the main groups that helped bring SOPA / PIPA to light (see: Aaron
Swartz)

------
MCRed
Who is behind this? Is it the EFF? Because it should be the EFF. I gave money
to them years ago to do exactly this kind of lobbying, but they haven't been
doing much that I can see-- except posting a lot of blog articles. The EFF
seems to have gone the way of greenpeace. (I once gave greenpeace a bit of
money and then they spent 10 times that hounding me over the next 5 years for
more.)

~~~
icebraining
They've sued the NSA, and the case has been running until this year (not sure
if it's finally dead, though):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_v._NSA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_v._NSA)

EDIT: They also sued the DEA regarding mass surveillance just last month:
[https://www.eff.org/press/releases/human-rights-watch-
sues-d...](https://www.eff.org/press/releases/human-rights-watch-sues-dea-
over-bulk-collection-americans-telephone-records)

They also develop the HTTPS-Everywhere addon and file Amicus briefs on other
court cases (e.g. Raynor v. State of Maryland).

See [https://www.eff.org/issues/privacy](https://www.eff.org/issues/privacy)

~~~
chimeracoder
> They've sued the NSA, and the case has been running until this year (not
> sure if it's finally dead, though):
> [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_v._NSA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_v._NSA)

It's worth mentioning that the EFF sued the NSA _long before_ the Snowden
leaks were revealed. They've been fighting this fight far longer than most
people realized just how important it was.

They've also been involved in suits against the NSA after the Snowden leaks as
well, but it's not even like they just jumped on the bandwagon. They've been
committed to this fight for ages.

------
uladzislau
That's a truly creative and bold effort on the issue of everyone's right to
the personal privacy. Applause!

